# UL Motor Thermokontakt anschließen?



## Credofire (22 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Maschine die wir jetzt für den amerikanischen Markt umrüsten müssen. Den Motor haben wir jetzt in UL Version bekommen. Müssen wir zwingend auch den Thermokontakt des Motors mit anschließen? Der Motor ist im Schaltkasten schon über ein Motorschutzrelais gesichert.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Marky (15 März 2017)

Ja -, sicher muss der Thermokontakt vom Motor angeschlossen werden. Schutzvorrichtung des Motors vor Überhitzung usw.
Es ist weiter zu fragen was die Maschine besser der Motor in welcher Umgebung er eingesetzt wird ? zb. Trockenlaufschutz, oder Staub (EX) oder allgemein im Ex-Bereich!  
Das Motorschutzrelais -, ich denke es ist wohl ein Motorschutzschalter besser bekannt als PKZM oder Z00M. Diese schützen nur vor thermischer Erwärmung (hoher Strom) der Leiter Über und Unterspannung je nach Ausführung. 
Es wird so sein, wenn der Motor Schaden nimmt in der Gewährleistungszeit und der Thermokontakt hätte das verhindern können. Zahlt ihr den Schaden voll mit Ausfall usw. Ist der Thermokontakt vorhanden und schützt den Motor was er ja auch soll. So ist ein größerer Sachschaden abgewendet und man muss sich Gedanken mach was die Ursache für den Auslöser des Thermokontakt ist.   
.


----------



## Credofire (16 März 2017)

Hallo

vielen Dank. In dieser Maschine, es ist eine recht kleine, ist es noch ein Motorschutzrelais. ~Schalter geht aus platzgründen nicht.
Ich habe auch noch mal mit unserem Elektriker gesprochen. Leider ist der Thermoschutz als PTC oder NTC ausgeführt (weis grad nicht genau welches). Aber um den auszuwerten braucht man wohl ne Auswerteeinheit. Man kann den wohl nicht mit dem Motorschutzrelais in Reihe schalten. Da müssen wir wohl noch mal an den Motorhersteller wenden um einen normalen Thermokontakt einzubauen.
So genau stecke ich in der Elektrik nicht drin.


----------

